# Anyone have Ultimate Baby Wrap Instructions??



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm looking to get a copy of the instructions. There's a video on the website, but it only demos the front carry. I just got mine from the TP but the mama didn't have instructions and I didn't expect that there would only be 1 of the 5 carries demo'd.

I can get via snail mail, e-mail or eFax if anyone has them! Thanks!


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Anyone? Anyone? I really like this wrap, but I don't think I'm doing the hip carry right.


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

On this website, they show 2 different ways to do a hip carry with a stretchy wrap. http://www.kari-me.com/positions.shtml#side_2


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

The hip carry is nothing more than a cross carry on your hip. I have a UBW and I don't think I got anything more than a VHS tape (and we didn't have a working VCR







: ). But basically the wrap instructions you should look for online are for front wrap cross carries or back wrap cross carries. Also, the UBW is just like the Moby but with a ring to cinch it up. Here's the Moby's instructions:

http://www.mobywrap.com/instructions.php

Also explore http://www.mamatoto.org and http://www.ellaroo.com about wrapping and different carries.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Those are great sites-Thank you! I went to WearYourBaby first, but I like the sites you both gave.

Thanks!


----------

